# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Anemonas >  Que anemona é esta?!

## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Boas pessoal,

Hoje fui em busca de uns burries, e alguns ermitas tambem e acabei por encontrar esta anemona, Alguem sabe do que bicho se trata? será prejudicial ao aquario, alguma praga ou isso? ou posso colocar a vontade?!, por enquanto vai para a sump...

----------


## roberto montabone

Olha pelo que temos visto aqui no forum essa anemona e muito acreciva se você eu a devolveria ao seu sitiu.
Por vezes ela tem o costume de estragar tudo o que está a sua volta e a demais ela anda muito no aquario
Abraços

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Cristóvão.

Ter anemonas nos nossos aquários já é um risco, acrescido quando não conhecemos a espécie, mas as da nossa costa têm fama de serem muito agressivas. Um conselho: devolve-a ao mar!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

É uma Anemonia viridis e é uma anémona vulgar nas nossas águas, move-se pelo aquário embora menos que a outra da costa Actinia equina, esta anémona divide-se prontamente e tolera qualquer tipo de água, não é aconselhável para um aquário dedicado a reef.

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Obrigada Amigos, é isso que vou fazer  :Smile:

----------

